# Making Public Garrys Mod Servers



## Jethrok

Im having a major problem with creating public servers for Garrys Mod. Me and my friends want to be able to make our own servers so we can build and play together. Everytime we make a server when others try to join they get a Server not Responding message. I checked and all ports are open and iv tried typing the sv_lan 0 and heartbeat and those dont work eather. Can I get a "SIMPLE" answer to this problem?


----------



## Jason09

Hi and welcome to TSF!
What is the make and model of your modem and router? 
The ports may currently be closed.


----------



## Ze Pirate Lord

Unfortunatly I doubt you will.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Start Garrys mod and load a map in multiplayer.
In the console do the following.
sv_region 255 (makes your sever show up to everyone)
sv_lan 0
heartbeat
map (Map of choice)

Choosing a map applies the settings above it may take upto 5mins for your server to be updated on the Master Sever List (Sever Browser).
First thing. Your friends will not be able to connect to you through Steam friends as you are connected to the server by an internal IP. You need your external IP.

Go here to view your external IP. http://www.whatsmyip.org/

Then send this to your friends 
"connect <Your IP>"
If you have a password then
"connect <Your IP>; Password <Password>"


----------

